# Forum | Unterschiede zwischen phpBB und Woltlab Burning Board 2



## dshock (27. Dezember 2004)

Hollerö zusammen!

Ich möchte gerne ein Forum installieren und schwanke nun zwischen der kostenfreien phpBB-Forensoftware und dem Burning Board 2 von Woltlab.

Bevor ich aber das Kostenpflichtige Burning Board 2 nehme, möchte ich schon gerne wissen, was genau die Unterscheide zwischen den beiden sind und welche im Endeffekt besser sind.


Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


Gruß


----------



## Johannes Postler (27. Dezember 2004)

Wie groß soll denn deine Community werden? Ich denke mit dem phpBB kommst du schon sehr weit. Du kannst es gut erweitern und es gibt viele Designs zum runterladen. 
Was mir beim phpBB nicht so gefällt ist die Rechteverwaltung. Die ist in meinen Augen etwas umständlich.
Ich kann jetzt zwar keinen Vergleich mit dem Woltlab Board machen, aber ich kann dir das phpBB empfehlen.  ;-)


----------



## dshock (27. Dezember 2004)

Derzeit tendiere ich auch eher zum phpBB, da ich keine Unterschiede zwischen den beiden sehe.

Gibt es denn auch dieses "Portal" für das phpBB?


Gruß und Dank


----------



## dshock (27. Dezember 2004)

Bin soeben auf folgenden genialen Link gestoßen >> http://www.forensoftware.de/

Gut...noch eine Frage: *Wo bekommt man ein Portal für's phpBB her?!*


Gruß und Dank


----------



## Skinner (27. Dezember 2004)

Ich glaub mal es ist mehr Geschmackssache ob du wbb oder phpbb nimmst.

Aber ich würde aufjeden Fall wenn ich phpbb nehme das phpbb plus drüberspielen (http://www.phpbb2.de/) dann hat man schon ein paar Hacks und dein Portal


----------



## dshock (27. Dezember 2004)

Hmpf..... nach Absprache mit einem Kollegen haben wir uns nun doch entschlossen ein wbb zu nehmen... Nunja, wie sieht selbige Frage denn hier aus?!



Gruß und Dank


----------



## convo (11. Januar 2005)

dshock hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bin soeben auf folgenden genialen Link gestoßen >> http://www.forensoftware.de/
> 
> Gut...noch eine Frage: *Wo bekommt man ein Portal für's phpBB her?!*
> 
> ...


 
 hey,das ist super...
 alles was es gibt in einem überblick


----------



## JohannesR (11. Januar 2005)

Das WBB2 ist ein relativ langsames, verspieltes Board mit netten Features, welches, in meinen Augen, den Preis nicht Wert ist. Das phpBB ist schon ein sehr gutes Board, nicht so performant wie z.B. das vBulletin, dafuer umsonst. Ausserdem gibt es hunderte von Hacks und Skins und einer guten Community.


----------



## beowulf6 (25. Februar 2005)

Ich kann nur das IPB empfehlen. Und das ist soviel ich weis auch kostenlos zu haben. nur mit einem kleinen Werbelink unten im Board.
Oder wurde das schon aufgegeben?

Aber es ist denke ich wie immer geschmackssache, und was man mit dem Board machen möchte.


----------



## jccTeq (1. März 2005)

Ich setze in der VW Syncro Community (http://www.syncro-community.de) das Woltlab Burning Board 2 ein (ja, ich habe eine Lizenz gekauft für 25 Euro). Ich muss sagen, ich bin sehr zufrieden damit. Es ist einfach zu administrieren und auch der Einbau neuer Features gestaltet sich weitestgehend simpel. Als verspielt würde ich es nicht bezeichnen. Es ist benutzerfreundlich und optisch sehr anpassungsfähig. Aber nicht verspielt. 

Wer die 25 Euro über hat, dem kann ich es nur empfehlen. Die Software hat Hand und Fuß, ist stabil und leicht zu installieren. Und der Support ist soweit auch in Ordnung.


----------



## BeaTBoxX (1. März 2005)

dshock hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gut...noch eine Frage: *Wo bekommt man ein Portal für's phpBB her?!*
> Gruß und Dank




Ein Portal existiert auf alle Fälle:

http://www.phpbb.de/viewtopic.php?t=60913&highlight=portal

Ich denke wenn du für Portaleinbindung in dein Board Unterstützung brauchst bist du auf dem Board vom phpbb Board am besten beraten.  Board Board Board  

-> http://www.phpbb.de


Gruß
FrankBoard ^^


----------



## jccTeq (1. März 2005)

BeaTBoxX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein Portal existiert auf alle Fälle:
> 
> http://www.phpbb.de/viewtopic.php?t=60913&highlight=portal
> 
> ...


Board... du hättest phpBB noch ausschreiben müssen. "Unterstützung für's Board auf dem Board von php Burning Board Board"   

Welch ein geistreicher Beitrag, gell. 

Ernsthaft... es ist, denke ich, reine Geschmackssache, welches Board man am besten findet. Jede Foren-Software bietet andere Vorzüge und Nachteile. Aber das meiste haben sie gemeinsam. Mein persönlicher Geschmack tendiert eindeutig richtung WBB, weil's meiner Meinung nach stimmiger und professioneller ausschaut, als phpBB oder vBB


----------

